# My bro's 240



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

I recently got my bro a cone filter for his stock intake, we went to put it on and realized that there is a hose coming out of the top of the airbox and it goes to a lil black box. I have no idea what its for. We ordered a k&n breather filter and are going to rig it for now, but does anyone else have the same setup and what did you do about it? Thanks.

**EDIT** he has a 89 with the sohc ka24e


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

that goes to the AIV.. part of the Exhaust recirculation system. you can put a breather on there and you'll be fine. might make it idle a little weird.. but should be fine.


----------

